# Which type of PC's do u have?????



## q3_abhi (Aug 6, 2005)

Which of these types???

For games specially anyone????

Why do u prefer the type of Pc's u have voted???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 6, 2005)

I selected *Average PC but do everything on it.*
Cauz my PC configuration is:

Intel mobo
Intel PIII processor 801 MHz
128 MB RAM
80 GB Samsung HDD
Samsung DVD Drive

But my Windows XP runs faster & smoother on it.
I'm happy with it...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 7, 2005)

hey .. a gaming pc can also be used as a very powerful desktop for applications and for high-end entertainment too ...


----------



## wolfff (Aug 7, 2005)

Gaming PC Here
P4 2.8 Ghz HT 800Mhz FSB
Inter 865G mobo
512Mb X2  DDR 400 Ram Dual Channel 
80Gb Hdd
Fx5700 Ultra Gfx Card
Liteon Combo Drive


Geforce 6800 comin soon


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2005)

All in one Gaming PC .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

Ive 2 pcs

p4 3.0 ghz - 512 mb ram - geforce mx 4000 128 mb 

&&

p4 3.4 ghz - 1 gb ram - geforce fx 6600gt


----------



## netcracker (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a average Pc and play old classics game on it as far as gaming is concerned.for other things my PC is quite good.

Celeron 1.2
128mb ram
810 mobo


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 7, 2005)

I also have an average PC

Celeron 1.7
256 RAM
SiS 650 Onboard (64 VRAM shared).

do everything.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

Does ny body have a high end pc that does nothin ?
Then y the option of doin everythi ?


----------



## sanolution (Aug 8, 2005)

i feeel no PC i worth callin a GAMIN pc without an AGP card

......
    but in gamin battle field man ALIENWARE is the.... best to hell


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

and to buy that u gotta go to hell !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

Alien ware is the most extreme pc vailable today...
But seein its costs, thats too extreme

Thats what makes it extreme...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

I think this must be in the General section, plz move it to that


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 8, 2005)

I have an old PC which does everything


----------



## chinmay (Aug 8, 2005)

I have an all in one pc  AMD 2500+, ATI Radeon 9200se and 512 mb ram ... plays all the games available till date with low details and does everyting else for me


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 8, 2005)

Average PC for decent games atleast upto GTA: VC

P4-2.4GHz
845GVSR Motherboard with 64MB Onboard AGP
256MB DDR RAM
XP SP2


----------



## aceman (Aug 9, 2005)

My pc Athlon 64 2800+,~758 mb of ram,geforce 6800GT  8)  from leadtech (AGP), currently playing Men of valor ( A excellent game but irritaing at some points)


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 9, 2005)

hey,

I would like to call all my pc's  gaming ones as i plays games on all three.
But, the games i plays differs. he heh. So I would call all the three gen.purpose. Although i use my laptop for most of my works, and the remaining 2 for games. Note the config below.

IBM Thinkpad,P3 1 ghz, 256 mb sdram, 30GB HDD, Trident Cyberblade AGP, addon wifi pcmcia card. -------> this is my primary workhorse, as i used to work on it most. I plays small games occationaly on this, and watches movies and music and kinda stuff, if i am away from home. 

Athlon 64 3000+ , 1GB DDR,FX 6600, 120 GB hdd, DVDRW,DVDrom, Hitachi 19" Flat CRT...This is my Entertainment centre....Uses for playing games, music,watching and copying movies and dvd's and all other general stuff...

AthlonXP 1600+,GFX 5200,512BM SDR,80 GB HDD, CDRW,CDRom,15"Philips CRT...This was my previous entertainment centre, was reluctunt to sell,So just keeping it as standby unit..Uses it to play old games and experimenting linux mostly.

(By the way, i have a p100 mailserver, which serves as a basic mailserver,so leave it alone!)

AND , belive it, as u may think, I Aint son of Ambani or Tata !!!!!...Very basic family,had built all these systems from my hard earned money, and was tooo keen with computers !!

He heh.


----------



## Intruder (Aug 9, 2005)

Gaming PC - Is that useful for anything else ???
How can you  say it is ???

I cant .. can u just imagine,  u have such a monster and u dont play on it ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 10, 2005)

Average PC and I do anything and everything on it...Specs:

P4 1.7, 512 MB, 80GB, FX 5200 128MB, Mercury CD-RW, 14" monitor


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 10, 2005)

I gave my "average pc" to my mum.   

BTW q3_abhi I'd say "average pc" and an "office pc" are quite similar config-wise.

-Keith


----------



## raj14 (Aug 10, 2005)

I Don't have a power house, but It''s decent for Surfing and  MS Word files  
P4 2.66GHz
GigaByte 8S650GXM
256MB DR 266MHz Ram
80 GB Samsung SPO802N iDE Hard Drive
Samsung CD-RW/DVD Combo
Samsung 52x Cd Rom
Samsung Sync Master 753s 17" CRT
S3 Savage 2000 64MB AGP 4x Card
i am going to dump it in January, meaning i'll use it as a storage and networking device


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 10, 2005)

The definition of a gaming rig depends on many things and  obviously varies person to person. One might call his PC a gaming rig if he can play play all not-so-latest games in his PC having a onboard graphics option. On the contrary one might not be happy with his system if he cant play Doom3 or HL2 there instead of having a dedicated graphics card. It totally depends on how hardcore gamer you are. 

I have also seen guys having decent mid-range graphics card who dont play games (They have it for animation s/w and video encoding). Do you call it a gaming PC?

How ever, in my home, I have AMD 3000, 512 MB ram, 160 GB, 6600GT card, 17" monitor. And I play lot of games there. So I can call it a gaming PC.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 14, 2005)

Ya, Keith was right. Average PC n office PC's r almost the same. But many use average PC's as an all-in-one PC.


----------



## moshel (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a quite good pc but i use it for games

Celeron 2.4 ghz
512 mb ram
Geforce FX 5200
120 gb hdd

all games till date play in my comp. even battlefield 2


----------



## raj14 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, if all goes well, than i am gonna buy a Dual Core PC in january, consisting a MSI Board, 1GBs of Samsunbg Ram and a XFX GeForce 6800U, just wait and watch


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

Pure Gaming and enthusiast PC (Enthusiast PC catagory should be there  )
AMD A64 3000+ venice @ 2.8Ghz ( Max oc was 3010Mhz)
2x512MB Ocz Gold VX PC3200 winbond UTT BH-5 RAM.
Dangerden TDX waterblock for CPU as well as XP-90. I use TDX waterblock while performing overclocking experiments.
Gigabyte 6600GT PCI express.
DFI Lanparty UT NF4 Ultra D motherboard.
2x120GB Seagate SATA.
Sony DVD RW.
Antec smartpower 450 PSU.


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2005)

*hi*

i have a below-average old pc...  

mine is p3 866mhz, 256mb sd ram. and 20GB HDD   
and a pci geforce FX 5200. 
hmm...i've played half life 2, fifa 2005, POP:WW, MP2 and many other games...they all worked smooth...lucky me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, If we can overclock infinitely and if we have ultra cioolers withus then i wud have 5-6 ghz processor, still i wouldnt be satisfied coz DX9.0c doesnt support it


----------



## raj14 (Aug 19, 2005)

i Updated my system with XFX GeForce FX 5200 and increased the Ram to 640MB   Here's a screen of FarCry at it's Maxium Settings@1280x1024 it looks awesome, check it out  
FarCry Screen One
FarCry Screen  Two
hey, do let me know what you guys think


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine is a pretty average PC, but i somehow manage to play all the games on it at minimum settings...I also use it to watch TV, movies and listen to music.

AMD Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS A7V8X MX mobo
512 MB 133MHz DDr RAM
120GB + 40GB HDD
17" Samsung Syncmaster monitor
Gainward GeForce FX5700LE Gfx card


----------



## escape7 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have an average PC, P-III 1 Ghz, 256 mb ram


----------



## nikhil (Aug 22, 2005)

i have a doom3 compatible pc ok????i  hope that is ok????


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 22, 2005)

DOOM 3 compatible??? What more do u expect????


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 22, 2005)

I have 2 PCs which my friends jokingly refer to as
Old PC and Older PC 
First PC..Intel 810,20 GB,256 MB Ram ,P3 800 MHz
Second PC...Celly 400 Mhz,64 MB Ram,4 GB HDD.

I guess my first pc will qualify as Average ...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a normal pc that can do everything but no to play very high end games.


----------



## Delta (Aug 23, 2005)

I have My office PC.

Via C3 733 MHz
128 MB SDRAM
40 GB 5400 RPM
14" Monitor
NO Graphix Card!!!!


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 30, 2005)

Atleast one having an office PC.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 1, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> Pure Gaming and enthusiast PC (Enthusiast PC catagory should be there  )
> AMD A64 3000+ venice @ 2.8Ghz ( Max oc was 3010Mhz)
> 2x512MB Ocz Gold VX PC3200 winbond UTT BH-5 RAM.
> Dangerden TDX waterblock for CPU as well as XP-90. I use TDX waterblock while performing overclocking experiments.
> ...



Was there any problem after overclocking the CPU? How did you do that and what precautions did you take?


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 4, 2005)

-> PC @ Home
AMD Athlon XP 2600
768MB RAM @ 333MHz
nVidia GeForce 5900XT 128MB
240GB HDD (120+80+40)
DVD-ROM
CD-RW Writer

-> New Laptop I Just Ordered
AMD Turion 1.6 Ghz
512MB RAM @ 400 MHz
ATi Mobility Radeon X700 128MB
60GB HDD
DVD+-RW


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 4, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> funkymonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet. Its completely stable at 2.8Ghz.
Anything over 2.88  and prime fails so i am keeping it at 2.8Ghz keeping 80Mhz buffer.
I have XP-90 cooling this CPU so temps are preety good. Less than 50C under load.
I have a CM wavemaster cabinet with nice airflow inside so no no problems till now.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Average pc

1.6 ghz

256 mb sdram

sis 650 onboard graphics


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 4, 2005)

I got a average pc
See my siggie for details


----------



## nikhil (Sep 6, 2005)

according to what u guys have described above as normal pc- one which can do everything except play game then i must have an abnormal pc....one which can play doom3


----------



## venkat1605 (Sep 21, 2005)

My Specs,

AMD 3500+ (64 Bit)
ATI RADEON EXPRESS 200G (A58K9-MLF) MOBO
X850XT PE (256 MB) GRAPHICS CARD
2 GB RAM (DUAL CHANNEL).


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well... mine is  PIII, 64 SD RAM ,1 Ghz, DVD ROM and CD RW,40 GB HDD...

Am getting fed of this PC lately.. as no longer am able to play any good games on it...Still can do lots of things... (except Gaming)....

Yeah i have even installed Win XP... and should say its running quite smooth..if properly configured...

Dipen


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

i have sumthing near to super computer  
P3 550mhz
191 mb SDRam
No AGP slot
bad speakers
But it runs vice city(Actually it gets stuck after an hour or so while playing)


----------



## BlackJack (Sep 22, 2005)

i was with a Pentium III till last year.. and could not even play games like Hitman 2.
   now i got enough of saying no to high end games and got myself a P IV, 512 Ram, 128MB graphics card, DVD writer.. and loads of games..


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 22, 2005)

home pc
3.06 Ghz, 915Gv Intel chipset, 512 Mb ram, 80gb hdd, intel extreme graphics
i don't play too many games other than CS-cz of course


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 23, 2005)

I would like to know how do u define a gaming PC.

I have X300 GPU integrated, and i can play all the games right now, but, not all at high settings, i cant play doom3 at ultra high settings, can play Far Cry at huighest settings.

So that's basically a question of definition,

I have

AMD 64 3000+
MSI RS480M2-IL
1 Gb DDR 400 ram, running Dual Channel
250 Gb SATA Seagate Barracuda


----------



## kunwar (Sep 24, 2005)

*old*



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I selected *Average PC but do everything on it.*
> Cauz my PC configuration is:
> 
> Intel mobo
> ...



it is OLD pc yaar
i think 2 years old


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 24, 2005)

Its more than 5 years old...  
But still so fast than new ones. (touch wood)!


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 25, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I have X300 GPU integrated, and i can play all the games right now, but, not all at high settings, i cant play doom3 at ultra high settings, can play Far Cry at huighest settings.



I find it hard to believe that you can play Far Cry @ Max Settings with an integrated X300 ...... and I'm assuming that AA and AF are off ...... what resolution do you play at and what kind of FPS's are you getting? Anything above 35 at a minimum of 800x600(preferably at 1024x768) is playable in my book ....  If you do manage that, then you have a highly optimized system


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 30, 2005)

i agree wid kniwor as even i hav exactly the same rig wid 512 ram but still i can play FARCRY wid medium setting at 1024x768 widout any problem hav neva tryed high settin as thought it mite not work properly but now i will try it as kniwor said he is able to play in high settings.cant play DOOM3 in high settings but ya low to medium.


----------



## gtoX (Oct 6, 2005)

looking at the configs posted, my PC might match to be a slightly-above average PC for gaming, but I ain't got no gfx card yet, so I don't consider my PC as that gr8 of a deal for gamez. but hell, it's powerful for vdo/audio rendering n' stuffz. Let's not mention what it does to wordprocessors n' browserZ......
Spec:

P4 3.0Ghz (HT)
512 MB DDR
Intel 865GBF M/B
Power User (heh heh)


----------



## kunwar (Oct 6, 2005)

gtoX said:
			
		

> looking at the configs posted, my PC might match to be a slightly-above average PC for gaming, but I ain't got no gfx card yet, so I don't consider my PC as that gr8 of a deal for gamez. but hell, it's powerful for vdo/audio rendering n' stuffz. Let's not mention what it does to wordprocessors n' browserZ......
> Spec:
> 
> P4 3.0Ghz (HT)
> ...




POOR mobo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
get"gigabyte 81915 "-915 motherboard(pci express)


----------



## bendre123 (Oct 6, 2005)

i have average PC
P4 1.7ghz, 256 MB Ram, 40 GB hard disk,Sony combo drive, 17'' Monitors


----------



## raj14 (Oct 9, 2005)

Well i am getting a new High End Gaming pc, bye bye bad frame rates! although the rest of the componants are yet to be decided, whatever happens it's going to have two 7800GTXs, they may not be as powerful as radeon 1800XT, but still are pretty darn good. also i am going to get a ASUS Vento 3600 Chasis w/ Antec True 550W SLi Ready PSU.


----------



## vandalizzed (Oct 18, 2005)

*muh rig!*

here goes...

P4 3.2
768 MB RAM
geforce 6800GT
19" CRT SS
audigy 2 ZS
logitech Z5300 speakers


work in progress rig

AMD 64 3500+
Asus 7800 GTX top
asus a8n sli premium
1 GB RAM
plus the soundcard and speakers from the old one..

and 160 gig x 2 HDD's...for a RAID 0 setup


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 19, 2005)

Looking at the others' specs, I think I have a home PC.
P4 2.4Ghz
Intel 845 MoBo - no AGP slot    
80GB HDD
2 x 256 MB RAM
17" samsung
Sony Combodrive
Creative 5.1 speakers


----------



## funkymonkey (Oct 20, 2005)

My Upgraded PC.

Amd Athlon 64 3700+@ 2.7Ghz
DFi NF4 Ultra D motherboard
1GB OCZ gold VX DDR RAM 2-2-2-5 @ 245Mhz
XFX 7800GT
17" Philips Flat
2x120GB SATA


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 22, 2005)

I own an old PC, good enough for programming & internet.


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 22, 2005)

GAMING PC here

P-4 2.26 GHz 
1 GB DDR RAM @266MHZ
6800GT 256 mb graphics card
80 GB hard disk


----------



## musafir (Dec 13, 2005)

where can i get a really decent gaming rig???i prefer an intel mobo with at least 1 gb ram....a high end graphics card with 256 mb ram(a dual graphics card setup will even be better) microsoft forcefeed back joystick, 21" monitor, a mid-range speaker system, sata II hdd 3+ ghz cpu


----------



## choudang (Dec 13, 2005)

*Gaming/Programming/Media/Application*

Intel 2.80e GHz HT
Intel 865GBF
DDR 400 MHz Dual Channel [512x2,256x2] --updated
GForce 6600 GT 256MB -- updated
Western Digital 80GBx2 SATA


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 13, 2005)

does workstation PC counts 

Although the components i use are not workstation look-alike, but it is indeed solid

P4 3.06 GHz northwood
Intel 865GBF
Gigabyte FX 5900XT
Audigy LS
2X512 MB DDR400
Samsung 80 GB SATA


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 14, 2005)

At present I have an average PC

Cel 1.7
256 MB
40 GB
Samsun CDRW LG DVD ROM Mercury MOBO
OpenSUSE 10.0


----------



## reddick (Dec 14, 2005)

I have Home PC...It runs some ACTION Games like : HL2,NFS UG2,FarCry etc.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 14, 2005)

Average PC

P4 1.7 Ghz
Intel D845GLAD
512 DDR @ 333
80+40 GB HDD
LG Super Multi Drive
SONY DVD-ROM


----------



## musafir (Dec 14, 2005)

what about the dual core cpu that r available for the 945(???)m/b set...


----------



## roydon (Dec 15, 2005)

Till now ,have a average PC 

P4 1.5 GHz
HIS mobo
256 MB SD ram
40GB HDD
ATI Radeon 9550 128Mb DDR

But dont let this config fool you.I have played all the high nd games like
DOOM3/ROE ,HL-2,UG/UG-2 and currently playing NFS-MW at relatively high settings with most of the eye candy turned on.And the game play has been smooth except for loading times.
Any ways planning on changing my rig for Christmas to,

Athlon 64 3000+(Venice)
Asus A8N-E 
512MB*2 DDR 400
Geforce 6800GS (XFX or Leadtek)


----------



## q3_abhi (Dec 15, 2005)

Do the owner's of gaming PC get the permission at home to get a Graphics Card?????


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 15, 2005)

I have two pc's of contrasting nature.
Bought on 1997
Amd cyrix 350 mhz
128 mb ram
An unknown motherboard.
I use it as a network router and it runs linux with xterm as a window manager. I use it as a firewall for my other machine and i don't have to bloat my other windows machine with firewall and other resource hogging stuff.

My other machine is a gaming machine with
p4 3.0 ghz (800 mhz FSB), 2 GB of DDr ram withGeForce 6800 GT running Windows XP sp2 and FEDORA, SuSe in a triple boot. I mainly use my windwoes for gamin as i got two games free with my card.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 16, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Mine is a pretty average PC, but i somehow manage to play all the games on it at minimum settings...I also use it to watch TV, movies and listen to music.
> 
> AMD Athlon XP 2000+
> ASUS A7V8X MX mobo
> ...


Have got a new PC. The specs are:
AMD Athlon64 3500+
ASUS A8N-E mobo
2 X 512 MB Twinmos RAM (CAS 2.5)
200GB Maxtor SATA HDD
*XFX GeForce 7800GT PCI-E 256MB gfx card *


----------



## musafir (Dec 16, 2005)

which one gives a better performance amd or intel if both have similar setup(hardware specs) ?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 16, 2005)

AMD is anyday better than Intel for gaming performance.


----------



## ridhishguhan (Dec 17, 2005)

guys wht do u say abt this config??

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
512 MB DDR2
Asus A8NSLI Motherboard
XFX GeForce 6600 GT Duo
Samsung Syncmaster 793s monitor
altec lansing speakers (AVS 300B)
seagate 160 gb sata II hdd
Microsoft kb and mouse
i think it qualifies as a gaming machine..


----------



## knight17 (Dec 18, 2005)

My system config is
AMD 3000+[939]
512MB Kingston
ASUS A8NE
Geforce 6600 256 MB[XFX]


----------



## CyCo (Dec 21, 2005)

AMD Athlon 3500+ 939
Asus A8N-E 
SEAGATE 160GB SATA 2 (+ 120GB)
ATI X800XL 256 MB PCI-E       
2GB DDR RAM 400Mhz Tran    
LITEON DVD writer
Microsoft keyboard 
Logitech MX - 518 (+ microsoft Mouse)
cabinet with 500W SMPS 
Epson CX4700  
600 VA POWERCOM UPS 
17" LCD Viewsonic


----------



## agnels (Dec 22, 2005)

Athlon XP 2 GHz, KOBIAN KM266 Motherboard, Onboard Pro Savage DDR graphics,256 MB RAM


----------



## nikhil (Dec 23, 2005)

go for an amd system and get a decent performance...u wiil not regred it later....buy and enjoy


----------



## kau_therock (Dec 29, 2005)

a gaming monster


amd 3200+ 64bit
a8n-sli deluxe
2x6800 gts in sli mode
2 gb ram
500 W power supply
artis x10 speakers 5.1

plays any game at the max. settings


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 29, 2005)

kau_therock said:
			
		

> a gaming monster
> 
> 
> amd 3200+ 64bit
> ...



What cabinet do you have? Do you have any heating problems? In my case, my card temp. goes up to 90 degrees on full load if the cabinet is closed.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 29, 2005)

My current system is this: 

AMD Athlon XP Oced to 2.3 ghz. 
1 GB Patriot PdP memory
6800 from BFG Oced to 380 
A7N8X-E Deluxe mobo. 
VIP powersafe

Games work just fine on this. No issues. 

My new rig which will be completed in a weeks time : 

AMD 64 3000+ venice core
1 GB Patriot pDp memory
DFI Lan Party Ultra D mobo
eVGA - 7800 GT with 256 MB memory
Antec 450 Watts 

Then will run some benchies


----------



## kau_therock (Dec 29, 2005)

@hells_fury

yes sometimes my system does get heatup. but i open the case and switch on my ac....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 5, 2006)

voted for gaming pc as i mostly use it in games though not as kool cnfg...
p4 1.8 256mb ddr ram,
128mb ati radeon 9200se,
dvd n cd-rw drive,
i845gv chipset,
n all those gaming devices u know!

ya but i also use it for movies, music, applications etc. so its like common

cheers


----------

